# Psychiatrist referral question



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

I seen my gp last week and he referred me to a psychiatrist in town and was going to fax my info and gave me a number to make the appointment. My wife called the next day and they said they would call back when i was assigned to someone. :sus

What do we do? wait for the call which has been a week? or call back and possibly make them mad or something? I have no patience and hate the waiting game :mum

Any advice would be great.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

i would personally chase them up on it, I never trust the old "We will get back to you" stuff because more often than not someone somewhere forgets.


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Anyone else have any advice as to what to say maybe?


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Ok so nobody really cares about my questions (story of my life). :sus :sigh

My wife called them and they claimed that i "got lost in the shuffle" and are "going to send a packet of paperwork to fill out". I guess i'll get an appointment whenever they get the paperwork back and if they don't forget about me or if i don't get lost again. :mum:wtf
I guess it's a good thing i'm not suicidal..... yet :hide
That really makes me feel even more like crap and they couldn't really give a damn about me. :rain ar
If anyone has anything to add then please do :help


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I've went to the GP, he said he'd refer me to a councillor, he didn't.
I gave him all the details of this place, and he still didn't do it!
So I now have to ask him again and try push him, and so should you.
These people have busy schedual usually and us SAers are too sometimes too quiet and don't want to hasstle people. Dont stress, were in same boat.
ps: sometimes i feel like your avatar :yes


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

You should always follow up after 4-5 days of not hearing from a doctor's office unless they specifically give you a longer time frame. I wouldn't worry about them getting mad—it's their job, and they answer these calls all day. You could also ask when you should expect to hear back from them once they receive your paperwork, and follow up again at this point.


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> I've went to the GP, he said he'd refer me to a councillor, he didn't.
> I gave him all the details of this place, and he still didn't do it!
> So I now have to ask him again and try push him, and so should you.
> These people have busy schedual usually and us SAers are too sometimes too quiet and don't want to hasstle people. Dont stress, were in same boat.
> ps: sometimes i feel like your avatar :yes


The gp did his job just fine, it was the psychiatrist office that screwed up by losing/misplacing my referral from the gp. My wife called them like i said in my last post.

I got the paperwork today and filled it out. Now hopefully they get it back by Monday and they give me a call next week about an appointment. If not they will get another call.

My avatar reflects how i feel outside of my house 99% of the time.


----------



## PsychMan (May 30, 2009)

*Look for another*

look for another one, if they can't keep their word then just find another, you don't have to be patient with this kind of issues.


----------

